

Forget Rock Stars, Gurus, Ninjas and Zen Masters  - aditya
http://www.rubyrailways.com/forget-rock-stars-gurus-ninjas-and-zen-masters/

======
goodgoblin
Web 2.5 Code Terrorist - that is just so freakin' funny. How about coming up
with similar programmer metaphors for job posts....

Looking for a Rails Black Magician who actually worships the Devil himself
everyday before coming in to work to sell their soul to our start up in
exchange for a crappy salary and some probably worthless 'stock options'.
Perks include unlimited animals for use in ceremonial debugging sacrifices and
root access for everyone. Login now and take a look at our servers - password
PrinceOfDarkness. If you are truly an evil coding bastard send us your resume
today!

~~~
mindplunge
Please accept my toad as he ate my resume while performing some voodoo.
Cutting his belly should reveal my crappy resume...

------
IsaacSchlueter
Wanted:

DHTML Rapist to demoralize and abuse Internet Explorer's layout and javascript
bugs...

~~~
aaronblohowiak
So, neither DHTML nor Rape are hyped in the media anymore. The reason the
original post is so poignant is that it takes the current trends and out-
trendies them, whereas your post is a regression of the current trends, and so
is just annoying.

That being said, I hate internet explorer enough to upmod you.

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
You're right, just regular old "rape" is so passe these days.

What about "Web 3.0 Pedophile who can assault web browsers with JQuery and
CSS, and convince them not to tell anyone, leaving them with life-long
issues." (SVU's still on TV, right?)

~~~
axod
You need to include "Global warming denying athiest" in there somewhere also.

------
shaunxcode
This is why it is good to be a lisp pacifist in times of conflict. It may mean
being largely ineffectual to the eyes of mere mortals but at least deep inside
you know you are being more effectively ineffectual.

------
Dilpil
Looking for code terrorist to constantly introduce new bugs, leave files
checked out from source control, and generally impede progress.

------
zach
I am now styling myself as a Ruby Bionic Commando.

------
pavelludiq
Tis summer, the middle east meets the far east in an epic battle for the west!
WEB 2.5: Ninjas vs Terrorists The movie!

------
ideamonk
Hi, I am a web 3000 Jehadi :P

~~~
ideamonk
I am CSS Husain now I got weapons of mass development

------
wheels
Code terrorist: the person that you blame things on to draw attention from the
fact that your project was already screwed.

------
pstinnett
Wanted: People to give up kitchsy names altogether.

------
auston
Is this the level right before JavaScript Martyr?

------
hackfanatic
anyone need an osama bin XHTML ?

------
wenbert
it would be nice to have your employees categorized like Diablo 2 Characters.
:P (slayer, etc.)

------
time_management
It's all about Heroes, Warriors, et al now.

Wanted: Wizard, Level 14 or better with INT 18, WIS 16+. Please submit current
character sheet including THAC0 and base armor class.

~~~
jamongkad
Screw wizard I'd rather have a Sorceror with Charisma 18. That way he can cast
spells and do sales at the same time.

